# UPDATE-HOME FOUND British Columbia-Rescue in need for bonded pair in



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

If anyone is looking for a deserving pair of older girls, I saw this add on Kijiji today in Mission, B.C. About 2 hours outside of Vancouver. I would gladly take them, seeing as I am looking for fostering opportunities in my area, but can only take one dog, seeing as our city by-laws are 2 dogs per household. These two girls need to be taken together. The mom is 10 and the daughter is 6. Apparently all medical information is available, and they are supposedly pure-bred. 

Apparently they are outdoor dogs (let hope their new home will allow these senior girls to become indoor companions), but are apparently very lovely and socialized dogs. 

If anyone is interested in these girls, I would gladly be willing to help provide transport if needed. 

Cookie and her daughter Daisy are looking for a loving home - Tricities/Pitt/Maple Dogs & Puppies For Sale - Kijiji Tricities/Pitt/Maple Canada.


----------



## Janamarie63 (Oct 31, 2013)

So hoping that someone on here can provide these wonderful girls with a home. They sounds very deserving! Thanks for posting!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here is a link for the Golden Retriever Rescue Groups in Canada-if you could send the information to the person who has the ad for these two Goldens, maybe they would be willing to sign them over-surrender them, to one of the GR Rescues.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks Carolina mom, I have sent the GRCBC an email with this link. Hoping someone will find these two sweet girls a home


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you Ripley 16, I'm not familiar with the Canadian GR Rescues.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

That just breaks my heart. I sent it to my cousin who lived in Vancouver. Hopefully he can help get the word out.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ihowemt, Thanks for doing that! I'm just hoping someone would take these girls!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Me too. Do you know what their status is? It almost sounds like they have been removed and are in foster care but it is not clear.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

I haven't herd anything since I contacted the GRCBC, but hopefully, they were able to find someone to foster or adopt! I wish I knew!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

who did you contact? Have you contacted the advertisement?


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

I did contact them, suggesting a rescue, but they did not respond. I contacted the Golden Retriever Club of British Columbia (they have a rescue program), they said they were going to look into it.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I emailed her today and she responded that they got a new home today. Horses, other dogs, acreage.... yay!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wonderful*

Just wonderful news!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

lhowemt said:


> I emailed her today and she responded that they got a new home today. Horses, other dogs, acreage.... yay!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
Thank you for the update, so wonderful to hear they got a home. 

It sounds like a fantastic home. 

I'll update the thread title.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I hope it is the truth. The ad is still up and I am paranoid that she might be just brushing off people who recommend rescues. Crossing my fingers for those babies!


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

lhowemt said:


> I hope it is the truth. The ad is still up and I am paranoid that she might be just brushing off people who recommend rescues. Crossing my fingers for those babies!


Me to!!! They seamed like lovely girls!! I got an email back from the GRCBC and she said that she called the owner, and that they had confirmed a placement had been made!!!! Thanks so much Ihowemt! Makes me feel good that other people cared about this as much as I do!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

lhowemt said:


> I emailed her today and she responded that they got a new home today. Horses, other dogs, acreage.... yay!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's fantastic!! WTG!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

These two girls along with a book have inspired me to get involved in the MT GR rescue. They've got a senior dog looking for a foster home for a year. Ugh, how would you give a dog back after a year? I know I couldn't.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear that! I bet you will be a fabulous foster parent!!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

We have fostered once, a little chocolate lab, charlie. I think we had her for only 2 weeks or so and it was sooooo hard to see her go. Once pearl grows up a bit more we'll be ready again. Fortunately there aren't too many fosters needed around here. No Goldens are looking for homes vis the rescue.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

